# Best choice for IPSC Production Divison?



## theg (Oct 28, 2008)

What gun would be the best choice for the IPSC Production Division? I've narrowed it down to four candidates and would appreciate your thoughts about these pistols. Thanks!

- H&K USP Custom Sport

- CZ SP-01 Shadow

- Glock 19 (the compact size suits me better than the full-size Glocks)

- Some version of the SIG Sauer P226. Maybe the X-Five Allround or do you have any other suggestions?

Btw, here is the list of approved pistols for Production Division. If there is any other gun that you think would be better than those mentioned, please let me know.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

And, I am asking this question only because it is not listed but is a near copy of the Beretta 92, Beretta M9?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

what division?
if it is production then glock 34 or 35

if unlimited then 45acp


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

check all the guns qualified at www.ispc.org


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Hideit, I have looked at the list a couple of times in the past and just looked at the list the OP linked to. I did not see the M9 listed unless my old eyes are skipping over it numerous times. However, with the M9 being a near duplicate of the 92FS or the other way around I would believe it is acceptable. 

I guess if there is no clear cut answer I will have to call the local club when they reopen in April.


----------



## theg (Oct 28, 2008)

buck32, what is the difference between the 92FS and the M9? I thought M9 was just the army's name for the 92FS, but I don't know, maybe there are differences. Anyway, if they are basically the same gun I don't see any reason why the M9 shouldn't qualify. 

hideit, unfortunately glock 34 and 35 are not approved for production division, otherwise glock 34 would be on my list of candidates instead of the g19. The 34 and 35 are, however, allowed in standard division, but I think there are better pistols for that division.


----------



## Cosmik de Bris (Sep 9, 2008)

The CZ shadow is getting a lot of attention, with 19 round mags and good accuracy it is hard to beat, the Glock 17, Beretta Ninety Two and Beretta 92FS are others I see around. The Sig certainly looks nice but I haven't seen one.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

theg said:


> buck32, what is the difference between the 92FS and the M9? I thought M9 was just the army's name for the 92FS, but I don't know, maybe there are differences. Anyway, if they are basically the same gun I don't see any reason why the M9 shouldn't qualify.
> 
> hideit, unfortunately glock 34 and 35 are not approved for production division, otherwise glock 34 would be on my list of candidates instead of the g19. The 34 and 35 are, however, allowed in standard division, but I think there are better pistols for that division.


I believe you are correct. The only possible exception I have heard as a potential difference is the lanyard loop. I own an M9 but not the 92FS. I was looking into the IPSC for my son and I to shoot in and have some fun. Anyway, I could not find either my M9 or PX4sc listed on their approved handgun list.

Thus I was hoping a current competitor on the IPSC might be able to answer the question.


----------

